# الامتحان التنافسي لطلبة الماجستير في الجامعات العراقية



## محمد الرفيعي (16 يوليو 2009)

محتاج مساعدة ضرورية لتزويدنا بأسألة الامتحان التنافسي لطلبة الماجستير للهندسة الكيمياوية في العراق وارك الله بجهود الجميع الرجاء ابداء المساعدة ومشكوورين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
في البداية لايوجد لدي أسئلة ولكن يمكنني أن أعطيك نبذة عن الدروس المهمة في الأمتحان وهي ال
heat
fluid
mass
كيمياء فيزياوية
ثرمو
ومبادئ الهندسة الكيميائية
ومرات وحدات صناعية وتعتمد على الجامعة طبعا وعلى التخصص إذا كان عام أو متخصص
وهي الدروس الأساسية التي تأتي منها الأسئلة ووفقك الله لكل خير وبركة .
ملاحظة : إذا أردت الأسئلة فأطلبها من طالب أمتحنها في نفس الجامعة التي تقدم إليها وهو في الدراسات العليا الأن وستجد الكثير من العون إن شاء الله مني ومن جميع الأعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالموفقية ...

مهندس المحبة


----------



## ملكة الكومبيوتر (24 فبراير 2010)

*الامتحان التنافسي*

السلام عليكم إخوان إذا اكو واحد عنده فكرة عن التنافسي للماجستير هندسة حاسبات واسئلته أو المواد 
بلكي يزودنا فد فكرة عنه :3:
:10:


----------



## الف تحية (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم بلة زحمة اخوان نرجو البحث في هذا الموضوع فانه مهم لكل من يريد ان يكمل دراسته 
ولو عدنة بالعراق مصعبين الامور زايد بس الله كريم كل واحد يجرب واكيد يستفاد اول وتالي


----------



## saif alshmary (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله بيك منشور يستحق المشاركة


----------

